# Eco-complete (Live Heterotrophic bacteria?)



## AHplants (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I understand the topic of Flourite vs Eco-complete has been beaten to death, but there seems to be one difference that I haven't seen discussed. Eco-complete claims to have "live Heterotrophic bacteria to rapidly convert fish waste into natural food for your aquatic plants" while Flourite doesn't, doesn't that alone make Eco-complete better?

Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I don't think those "live bacteria" accomplish much if anything- everyone I know who has used Eco has still needed to make sure to cycle the tank.

I happen to like Flourite better b/c it's more uniform in color and grain size, and it also doesn't have the tendency to raise and buffer pH like Eco can do. To me, that's worth all the rinsing LOL


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

My eco-complete tank took almost two weeks to complete a fishless cycle. Maybe the bacteria helped, but it certainly wasn't dramatic.

Tom


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

its all lies...regardless of whether there are bacteria in the substrate or not...you still have to wait for your tank to develop a bio slime

so if there are bacteria in the substrate...it has no where to go when you add water to your tank and will slowly die off...not to mention, there is not ammonia, nitrite or nitrate for them to consume initially

it may reduce the time to cycle your tank but minimally....youre better off seeding with a used filter or gravel in a sock


----------



## pmetiv (Feb 24, 2010)

I read on a forum that the bacterias in the bag don't live forever and most of the time you will buy a bag with bacterias already dead unless the LFS just got a shipment from the company. I think it's a great product but my tank had to cycle for 2 weeks too.


----------



## AHplants (Apr 4, 2010)

I see, thanks for all the replies but I wasn't really thinking along the lines of cycling faster but rather the bacteria will convert fish waste into food for plants. Which sounded nice in terms of developing a natural eco-system.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

AHplants said:


> I see, thanks for all the replies but I wasn't really thinking along the lines of cycling faster but rather the bacteria will convert fish waste into food for plants. Which sounded nice in terms of developing a natural eco-system.


This develops naturally in all tanks. It's the "cycle" of which everyone speaks.


----------



## AHplants (Apr 4, 2010)

jmhart said:


> This develops naturally in all tanks. It's the "cycle" of which everyone speaks.


Awesome, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

nitrobacter, and nitrosoma(spelling?) are acrobactic(spelling?) hope that is the right word. meaning it needs oxygen to survive. it that bag it won't last long more or likely you still had some of the bacteria in the bag, and it went throw a mini cycle.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> nitrobacter, and nitrosoma(spelling?) are acrobactic(spelling?) hope that is the right word.


You got the spelling of the bacteria correct, but managed to spell *aerobic *incorrectly :hihi:


----------

